# Trail running shots



## Everettc4 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi there i'm trying to figure out the best setting for capturing these shots. I have a Sony a7rII. 

How would you set your camera??

Any tips much appreciated


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 25, 2016)

Add the lens and setting these were taking with and it will help with diagnosing the issues.

Both have shutter speed issues. Looks like your shutter speed is to slow which is causing the blur that you see. Without knowing the lens I would say you were close on the first pic but way off on the second. 
Can't really help more than that though, sorry.


----------



## Everettc4 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey thanks for the reply Zombie sniper. Great name Im also a Zombie fan. The lens is a Sony FE 4/70-200 G OSS. Im not sure what the best focus priority should be on the camera.  These were used with the focus on A. Thanks for helping me work this out.  Heres a couple pics. Im heading out in a bit to try some other things any suggestions most welcome.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay for the lens yes leave it set up as you have it in the photo. What mode are you shooting on the camera? It could be that it is choosing a shutter speed that is to low for the situation.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 28, 2016)

Everettc4 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply Zombie sniper. Great name Im also a Zombie fan. The lens is a Sony FE 4/70-200 G OSS. Im not sure what the best focus priority should be on the camera.  These were used with the focus on A. Thanks for helping me work this out.  Heres a couple pics. Im heading out in a bit to try some other things any suggestions most welcome.



That is a really nice lens. 
Everything is relatively sharp, but the moving subject has a ton of motion blur. Use shutter priority, or manual mode, and set your shutter speed at no less than 500th. I would just play with different shutter speeds, some people like a little motion blur on the legs/feet and hands to show movement. And some prefer a completely sharp with no motion blur at all.
So find a friend and make them run across your yard and take their photo at different shutter speeds, so you can see what you like best. 
You have a very nice camera and lens to start with, so just start reading and practicing. 
Good luck and keep posting!


----------



## Everettc4 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you, heading to Colorado to practice some more! Will post 

Cheers


----------



## Everettc4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Damn I had the same trouble I got a bunch of good shots but auto just sucks. 
I have been looking on you tube for the best set up if you have any tutorials you could point me to that would be awesome..

Attached is a blurred shot and and the details generated with it. the camera was set to auto.


----------



## weepete (Oct 4, 2016)

Everettc4 said:


> the camera was set to auto.



There is your problem. The camera doesn't know that you need a higher shutter speed for these shots. Luckily your camera has a Shutter speed priority setting (S on the mode dial), so you can tell the camera it needs to prioritise shutter speed. So turn the mode dial to S and bring the shutter speed up to 1/500th or so. You may need to adjust the ISO to stop the camera from underexposing or you might find auto ISO works.

If you might also want to look into the autofocus of your camera and select continuous focus and how to set your focal points.


----------



## Everettc4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Makes sense I will give it a try. Thank you


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2016)

you also need to follow the runner with your viewfinder, and not just wait for them to pass through the frame.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2016)

A little information you may want to read up on

Shutter speed info (mostly slower info on top, faster speeds on bottom)==>  Using Camera Shutter Speed Creatively

general exposure info but great info on shutter speed ==> Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed


Many people on this forum shy away from AUTO mode as you give the camera full authority to select your Shutter, Aperture and ISO.  And rarely does it get it correct.

Then you have some Scene/Effect type modes such as Portrait, Sports etc.  These are good learning tools.
Then you have Shutter Priority, etc which is great for selecting exactly what shutter speed you want and letting the camera decide the rest.  Aperture priority is based on you selecting the aperture
Then there's Program mode where you can adjust things.
Then there's Manual mode where you select the Shutter, Aperture and ISO yourself for the most control.


----------



## Everettc4 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey there, Ok im back at ..this time in the garden of the gods using lens shown. Using previous tips to get rid of blur Im using the shutter priority, focus Mode continuous auto focus, Focus Area center.  Seems like the focus is off??  any recommendations on settings to help dial this in??  Thanks Everett


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 15, 2017)

Everettc4 said:


> Hey there, Ok im back at ..this time in the garden of the gods using lens shown. Using previous tips to get rid of blur Im using the shutter priority, focus Mode continuous auto focus, Focus Area center.  Seems like the focus is off??  any recommendations on settings to help dial this in??  Thanks Everett


What are the settings ?   Aperture/ Shutter / ISO
I couldn't see it in the file.

The image when I look at it looks like it was done at a really high ISO .. but I don't know from the small image.

It's always best to provide as much detail of the image and how you took it rather than us to try and figure it out.


----------



## Everettc4 (Jul 15, 2017)

Here are the specs from that shot, Today's shooting went much better. I wonder what the trick is to finding the right exposure when you use the shutter priority??

Thanks


----------



## BrentC (Jul 15, 2017)

You are using way to fast a shutter speed, 1/8000.   It brought up your ISO and aperture so high, f22 and IS) 64000.   I think you will really benefit learning about exposure before you continue.  Search google for exposure triangle and start reading.   You should have set your shutter speed to 1/500, as a starting point, like weepete said.   The big problem though is that you need to learn exposure first.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 15, 2017)

ISO 64000
Shutter 1/8000
Aperture f/22

wow .. maxxed out on everything.
as mentioned use something way less.
At that age and considering she was running down some I'd be shooting at least a Shutter of 1/1000
and Aperture of f/8
then ISO would be way less which would eliminate the fuzzy/snowy effect that you see in the image.

As mentioned above you really need to start gaining an understanding of exposure.  You need a Shutter speed fast enough, for this, to stop motion.  And an aperture to give you the depth of field that you want, and an ISO that is good for the camera.  then learn to make adjustments to compensate for any off exposure setting.


----------



## Everettc4 (Jul 19, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> ISO 64000
> Shutter 1/8000
> Aperture f/22
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the feedback. How would you go about finding that sweet spot? do you use a hand held light meter? Thanks


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 19, 2017)

Everettc4 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > ISO 64000
> ...


No.  the meter in the camera is a light meter.

You start by understanding the elements of Exposure.

how does Shutter Speed affect a shot ... and what shutter speeds for what type of action, movement, etc of the subject. What are good shutter speed.
for instance, this "cheat sheet" to increase your knowledge and understanding ==> https://petapixel.com/2017/03/17/shutter-speed-chart-simple-photography-cheat-sheet/

and then learn how the aperture affects the depth of field of the subject.
such as this quickie page ==> Lens Aperture Chart for Beginners

if you set ISO to AUTO ISO with a Max of say 1600 .. look for it in your manual this should limit noise/white spots.

Then start playing around with Shutter Speeds and Aperture - independently, then as you become more comfortable both at the same time.

For instance, when I look at something I'll have an idea of what Shutter Speed and Aperture that I want for the shot.  That's my starting place.  Then an appropriate ISO.  If the ISO is too high, then I'll adjust one or another Shutter/Aperture to get the shot still.

you have to practice, and practice and practice to improve you understanding.
practice on one thing at a time.  for instance Shutter Speed.
grab your kid and have them (a) stand there at say, 1/250.  then have them (b) move/spin slowly at the same shutter. then have them (c) spin faster/run at the same shutter.   Review the images and see the motion blur.

Then increase the shutter and repeat those 3 things again.  Check the images for detail and movement.  Then increase shutter again and recheck.  Keep doing until (c) is looking the way you want it too.

Then learn Aperture on something long like a fence. such as this ==> Struggling with Focus

then practice.  try thinking of what Shutter & Aperture you want.
Then think of how "ISO helps boost" the sensitivity of the sensor to light.

It took me a while to understand it all together.
There's more in depth detail to all that but keep it in a simple understandable system.


----------



## Everettc4 (Jul 19, 2017)

Good stuff thank you.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 20, 2017)

Many newer photographers (I mean a lot of them!!) come on the forum and ask for settings for a particular scenario. _Inevitably_ some folks will answer trying to be helpful.
Unfortunately you have to know about exposure and how to use the tools in a given instance. There are really no shortcuts. The human eye compensates for Too Bright and Too Dark but the light meter in the camera reads the light and provides the answer that you need to plug into the equation. Light, speed and ISO are the elements.
The meter tells us the Light(shutter), Depth of Field also affected by shutter, the movement in the scene tells us the speed and those tell us if we need to compensate with a higher ISO.


----------

